
Walmart, Sam's Club Start Mandating Suppliers Use IBM Blockchain - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-24/walmart-sam-s-club-start-mandating-suppliers-use-ibm-blockchain
======
NikolaNovak
That is... somewhat terrifying :-S

I wonder if decades ago people felt about barcode the same way I am feeling
about this article: unnecessary complication for the given goal?

Favourite quote: "What convinced us that this is a solution, and we’d want to
scale it, is the ability to trace food at the speed of thought"

